# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Synthia, virtual simulation to accelerate and cheapen machine learning process in autonomous cars

## Airicist

"One Giant Leap For Autonomous Cars"

June 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Synthia, the virtual driving school for autonomous cars"

by Dario Borghino
June 18, 2016

----------

